# Which 9 mm round ?



## DAVIDJS (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently purchased my first hand gun (FNP 9) to be used for general recreational shooting. Since I do have a gun in the house I may as well have a magazine with rounds intended for self defense/home protection. Which 9mm round is generally considered to be the best for self protection in a single family home? Your thoughts and opinions are appreciated. I am a new gun owner with much to learn

David


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Any name brand in a JHP (Jacketed Hollow Point) should suit you well. 

Just a few brands:

Golden Sabres
Hydra-Shok
Speer Gold Dot

Those are just a few brands, but all are reliable, and many forum members shoot and carry them


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

rccola712 said:


> *Any name brand in a JHP (Jacketed Hollow Point) should suit you well. *
> 
> Just a few brands:
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the key. :mrgreen:


----------



## JLR09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks I wanted to know this too. But Academy only had Winchester FMJ when I bought my gun.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

The best brand I know of is Corbon DPX
Linky http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Corbon%209mm%20115.htm


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I use Golden Sabers, but I agree any brand name JHP ammo will be fine. Most guns will handle name brand JHP with no problem, just run 100 rounds or so through you gun to be sure. :smt1099


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

There is no "best" defense round, although the makers of them will say theirs is the best. What is more important than brand is how well they function in your handgun. Find something from one of the major manufacturers that runs 100% in your handgun, and you are good to go.


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I use Federal 9BPLE and PMC Starfire, They both perform well in my Glocks


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

It wouldnt take an abundance of time reading through posts on this forum to get more than you can handle for the answer to this question. Look for the threads that titles are related to ammunition, and do some reading. You will probably learn a lot.


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

I use Gold Dots simply because they are reliable and work.


----------

